# Need advice on living room decorating/upgrade ideas - floating/faux wall?



## Mahonroy (Jan 17, 2017)

Hello,

We are moving into a new house, and I could use some advice on the living room. Here are a couple photos of the living room:



























I really liked the idea of putting a floating wall (aka faux wall) for the TV to mount to and hide all of the cables for a cool and clean look. I also like the subtle LED backlighting of the floating wall. Here are a couple photos showing what floating walls look like:



























Do you think something like this could work here? An accent color such as a deep/slightly dark red, or even reclaimed wood? Its basically the first room that you see, and the area that people migrate too at first, so I wanted to do something pretty cool here... I just don't know what that is (and I don't fully trust my decorating ideas haha!).

I am somewhat aware that it might end up competing with the fireplace, so not really sure how to go about that either. Or if there is a way to incorporate the fireplace into this whole equation as well. There is a large room in the basement that will end up being the main TV room, but it feels like there should be a TV here as well... especially for the kitchen. Any help or advice is greatly appreciated, thanks!


----------



## ArthurM (May 23, 2009)

Wow that was strange as my response disapeared after hitting the post reply button No wonder I dont come here often lol


----------



## Mahonroy (Jan 17, 2017)

ArthurM said:


> Wow that was strange as my response disapeared after hitting the post reply button No wonder I dont come here often lol


Ah crap! Mind posting it again? Haha I could use some advice on this.


----------



## marieburn (Jan 31, 2017)

I love the floating wall look with the mounted TV's and floating TV/Entertainment Stands. You could definitely pull this off in your living room! Depending on the amount of glare that you will get for your TV I would use the wall right of the fireplace. I suggest this of course without knowing the size of TV you will be adding. Beautiful home!!


----------

